# dosbox



## Normani (Mar 24, 2015)

I am attempting to use two of my psych testing programs from the 80's. I am able to use dosbox to get them to work; however, there is a piece missing. When the program is completed, I am unable to get save it anywhere nor print it using dosprin.

Can anyone assist me? I think there is a simple solution unknown to me.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

To print - read the Dosbox docs to see if printing is emulated and how to select it.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Dos box uses LOGICAL drives if I remember correctly.
One of the things you need to do in the properties dialogue is point that logical drive to a PHYSICAL location like a folder on a PHYSICAL drive.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave, the program wouldn't run in dosbox if it wasn't already mounted to a folder, would it?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought you only needed the location of the program files to be defined before a program would start. Any file locations the program itself uses could still be undefined.

I'm not a DOSBOX user so I may well be wrong.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Dosbox is an emulator to run MSDOS programs in and Normani has said that the MSDOS program runs successfully, so it's already mounted to a folder on the hard drive.

The DOSBox 0.74 Manual.txt doesn't mention that printing is a capability of DosBox, and the DosBox wiki says

the emphasis has been on getting DOS games to run smoothly, which means that communication, networking and printer support are still in early development.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try a virtual Machine running an older DOS. or FreeDOS
You might even find a pre configured one for free using VirtualBox


----------

